# sleeping with a friend?



## Corinne (Jul 13, 2014)

so i romped around with a friend in the back of my van the other night. it was kinda awkward trying to position ourselves but i know he enjoyed it lol. but now when i text him, he drops the convo pretty fast. i wanted to remain friends so idk why hes acting like this. or is this just something that guys do?


----------



## Traveler (Jul 13, 2014)

It's not a guy thing, it's an asshole thing.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 14, 2014)

agreed... look, it's not you, it's a 90% chance that the person you hooked up with just can't communicate very effectively. communication is key to any kind of intimate encounter... but if they don't know how, or just can't get themselves to do it, then it sucks, but it's their fault and not yours for not being able to handle it. i've had a few very brief relationships where the other person couldn't really tell me what they want (and most likely didn't really know) and after a few times i tend to steer clear of these kinds of people.


----------



## wildboy860 (Jul 14, 2014)

read the book the ethical slut!!!!!


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 14, 2014)

Did he finish in record time or have a tiny pee pee?

Poor performance can lead to avoidance. It isn't your fault.
Can you use some help with gas jugging?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 14, 2014)

wildboy860 said:


> read the book the ethical slut!!!!!


Indeed that is a good book. We used to have a copy in the downloads section a long time ago but we lost it somehow. If someone could locate another copy that would be awesome.


----------



## Traveler (Jul 14, 2014)

I found a copy and I'm reading it right now 

When I get my laptop to stop being so douchey I'll upload it and send you that picture that I've been meaning to


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 14, 2014)

Traveler said:


> I found a copy and I'm reading it right now
> 
> When I get my laptop to stop being so douchey I'll upload it and send you that picture that I've been meaning to


It's all good, found a copy and uploaded it to StP. 

https://squattheplanet.com/downloads/the-ethical-slut-2nd-edition.198/


----------



## Corinne (Jul 14, 2014)

yeah i guess hes just bad at communicating. 
skimmed through the book. they say sex is an excellent way to maintain a friendship Lol!!
and michael i guess he performed ok LOL and i could always use some help gas jugging!


----------

